

How to Crack a Master Lock Combination Lock - ibejoeb
http://vdm3gd.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/masterlock-01.png

======
electrichead
Something is incorrect in the last few steps. How did the guy get 0,6,10,14 in
the example vs. what he says in the"what you do". Unless it should be "second
row" instead of "second column", but I still don't see how it is done.

